# Arm school staff.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sheriff gives a great argument for arming school staff.

Which IMHO is the best answer to shootings, whether it be at a mall, school or whatever. Taking away guns isn't going to stop a GD thing. Putting guns and training people to meet the threat at the point of attack is the only option. Regardless of the tool used to kill at gun free zones. Where people are known to be defenseless. Hiding in a corner waiting for a cop with a gun to show up and save the day after SHTF. Isn't working for christ sake.

FL Sheriff: 'Game Changer' If Some Teachers Trained to Carry Guns | Fox News Insider


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Some just wont ever understand that "the good guy with the gun is the only way to stop a bad guy with a gun".
I'm all for it, our local sheriff said pretty much the same thing, except, here, it is a "school by school policy", If I was a teacher, Id be carrying, just as I do today.
Better judged by twelve than carried by six.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smart guy. Texas is already doing a program like this called school Marshalls...its not real widespread yet but hopefully it spreads. This tells about it..for those who are unfamiliar with it.

https://www.tcole.texas.gov/content/school-marshals


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The money would be better spent on paper and pencils, so teachers don't have to buy their own supplies.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> The money would be better spent on paper and pencils, so teachers don't have to buy their own supplies.


I don't ever remember the school providing pencils and paper, the students provided their own, isn't that why WalMart sells school supplies at the end of Summer? Perhaps I'm confused, I was confused once before, but I got over it.

We didn't have mass shootings when I was in High School because all the boys carried knives and we knew how to use them, and I never saw a knife fight either... lots of fist fights.

*Rancher*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Safety first. Recall what we learned in boy scouts. The pencil and papers come later if all goes well.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

azrancher said:


> I don't ever remember the school providing pencils and paper, the students provided their own, isn't that why WalMart sells school supplies at the end of Summer? Perhaps I'm confused, I was confused once before, but I got over it.
> 
> We didn't have mass shootings when I was in High School because all the boys carried knives and we knew how to use them, and I never saw a knife fight either... lots of fist fights.
> 
> *Rancher*


I didn't need to buy any school supplies until I got to high school. Back then (I must be older than you) schools had the money they needed so 3rd gradeteachers didn't need to buy pencils.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> The money would be better spent on paper and pencils, so teachers don't have to buy their own supplies.


This is another Liberal talking point that is purely BS. It varies from state to state but a lot of school districts spend more than 50% of their budget on salaries and pension. None of that money ever sees its way into classrooms where it belongs.



Chipper said:


> Sheriff gives a great argument for arming school staff.
> 
> Which IMHO is the best answer to shootings, whether it be at a mall, school or whatever. Taking away guns isn't going to stop a GD thing. Putting guns and training people to meet the threat at the point of attack is the only option. Regardless of the tool used to kill at gun free zones. Where people are known to be defenseless. Hiding in a corner waiting for a cop with a gun to show up and save the day after SHTF. Isn't working for christ sake.
> 
> FL Sheriff: 'Game Changer' If Some Teachers Trained to Carry Guns | Fox News Insider


I'd say it would depend a lot on location. I imagine this working in some states but can you imagine Liberal teachers in CA having guns? I've dated a few teachers and I wouldn't give them a sling shot let alone a firearm.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I say remove the ridiculous Gun Free Zones, arm teachers or hire qualified former military or law enforcement to carry concealed.

Secondly, the Federal Department of Education has spent Hundreds of Billions of dollars over the past 40 years...most of it wasteful as Sasq pointed out. Eliminate the Dept of Ed...

https://www2.ed.gov/about/overview/budget/history/edhistory.pdf


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hell the Department of education has spent millions on arms and ammo. Stockpiled. I say break it out and distribute.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/adaman...8-million-spent-by-non-military-agencies/amp/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> This is another Liberal talking point that is purely BS. It varies from state to state but a lot of school districts spend more than 50% of their budget on salaries and pension. None of that money ever sees its way into classrooms where it belongs.
> 
> I'd say it would depend a lot on location. I imagine this working in some states but can you imagine Liberal teachers in CA having guns? I've dated a few teachers and I wouldn't give them a sling shot let alone a firearm.


Relax. If we did not give liberals pencils, they would not have dick.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> The money would be better spent on paper and pencils, so teachers don't have to buy their own supplies.


Yes, and the school doors should be unlocked and unattended. Don't forget to put signs and advertisements that the school is a gun free zone. That should do the trick.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

What the hell is wrong with expecting parents to buy school supplies for their little angels and take responsibility for the side effects of their drunken sex, you socialist scumbag?
Yeah, I called you a name. I'm learning from your side that you can't comprehend logic, so I'll dumb it down for you.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I spent 44 years in one high school: 29 as a teacher and 15 as a half-time library assistant. Sad to say, but in my experience most teachers are lefties. Look as the platform of the left leaning NEA. My wife and I refused to join the NEA. We were not popular. In my school four of us had carry permits, but many are anti-gun. The librarian I worked with was to the left of Karl Marx. She is a nice person, but a true kool aid drinking snowflake.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My school sends home a list, and every year, the local Walmart also has a list from every school.
Yes, pencils an paper are on the list. Along with colored pencils, notebooks, binders, highlighters, rulers, Kleenex and hand sanitizer.
I do know for a fact that they pad the list, to accomadate "pedros" lack of finances, by having Billys parents buy a little extra. And, yes, there are poor white Billys too.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You guys allowed the troll to divert the thread. Shame on all of you. Do not feed the trolls.

Yes, volunteer teachers and/or staff should be armed, nobody but admins should know who is, and it should be advertised on every wall inside and outside the school that no mercy will be shown to gunmen wishing harm upon the student body therein.
Half of the fight takes place before the fight ever begins.
Let the potential killer know they will meet overwhelming resistance and likely be killed before they can ever inflict harm, and they won't choose that location as their target.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The classes are FREE. As they should be.

Free concealed carry classes offered to teachers by Ohio sheriff in wake of Florida shooting | Fox News


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I have some liberal friends on the FB that are teachers. Over the past few days they have been spewing gun control all over the news feed. A couple claim that they do not want to have a gun or training at all, nor know why anyone else needs or wants one(typical liberal mindset), on the flip side I also have friends that are teachers that say yes, teachers that want to carry that can pass mental health examinations should have the right to carry while in school. The common ground between the two groups is that there has to be more mental health funding to identify problems with kids as well as more funding to be able to teach skills and lessons at an early age to build self esteem and confidence in individuals so they are not to this point by the time they are in high school.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

My niece, who teaches third grade, says she doesn't want the responsibility associated with a firearm in her classroom.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> My niece, who teaches third grade, says she doesn't want the responsibility associated with a firearm in her classroom.


Good for her. (It's apparent she has more sense than you do.) A person who does not feel comfortable or confident with a firearm should not be forced to be armed. They are a liability.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

New Jersey School District Votes to Allow Armed Security Guards Outside Entrances
https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loc...rida-High-Shooting-Cruz-Nutley-474545253.html
[This is well overdue. I think it may be the only viable solution.]
The new security measures come in the wake of the deadly high school shooting in Florida
An entire school district in New Jersey has voted to roll out new security measures in the wake of the deadly Florida high school shooting, and now there are additional calls from other districts in the Garden State for similar tactics.

All 11 schools in the East Brunswick district will soon start to see armed police officers stationed outside. However, some people say the idea of having guns at schools is not what they want students learning while others say they want to see security changes at their district.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good Gracious! Watch this video from CNN where two extremely foolish students from Parkland, FL talk about gun control. We are doomed.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/21/us/florida-school-shooting/index.html


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

1. Fact: conservative estimates say there are 300 million guns in the USA. More likely there are 600 to 700 million.
2. Fact: An assault weapon ban with a grandfather clause will do nothing to reduce this number.
3. Fact: Gun confiscations won’t work. Worst case there will be many deaths from people unwilling to comply. Best case there will be few deaths but most simply will not comply and hide their guns. 
4. Fact: All of the above actually accomplish very little towards reducing school gun violence because guns will always be available to criminals and wackos.

Therefore, why don’t we actually do something that does actually reduce gun violence? Do what Israel does. They have a system that actually works. They have armed and trained guards EVERYWHERE. They profile. And they retaliate!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Good Gracious! Watch this video from CNN where two extremely foolish students from Parkland, FL talk about gun control. We are doomed.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/21/us/florida-school-shooting/index.html


The socialist liberals are turning out millions of these dunderheads a year on our dime! My friend, we are indeed, in very deep shit.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I say remove the ridiculous Gun Free Zones


And this should apply to all shops, stores, schools and parking areas. Make every square foot of America a hard, dangerous target for bullies, jihadists, bangers and robbers.

Another problem is that Democrats don't know a thing about firearms. The parts of an AR are the same in the best claro-stocked Browning Safari. As for magazines, I went to a gun show during the "ban assault weapons" era and found piles of AK magazines for about 9 buck a piece, if memory serves.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I say remove the ridiculous Gun Free Zones.............


Not until we start getting free guns when we go to one!!!!!! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Guns protect everything else, crooked ass politicians, court houses, banks, IT STIME THEY PROTECT OUR KIDS.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

There are extremists out there that think nothing will work unless all guns are banned, that’s what they want. It’s just the way they think.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/844722/75

The Donald agrees with @Chipper


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

This should be on all schools


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

modfan said:


> This should be on all schools
> View attachment 70049


Why are we limited to just _one_ "LIKE"?????


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Therefore, why don't we actually do something that does actually reduce gun violence? Do what Israel does.


Because we're not Israel.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you, Captain Obvious. We aren't Mexico or Europe either. So screw your sanctuary city and socialist ideals.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

That's pretty funny. It implies that Mexico has sanctuary cities.

We have sanctuary cities precisely because we're American, not Mexican.

Your knees frequently amuse me. Do carry on.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, you would be seeing my knees while on yours.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> That's pretty funny. It implies that Mexico has sanctuary cities.
> 
> We have sanctuary cities precisely because we're American, not Mexican.
> 
> Your knees frequently amuse me. Do carry on.


No we have sanctuary cities and states due to too many useful idiots and an evil elite.


----------



## zack6736 (Mar 13, 2016)

Coming soon... 'Nuke Free Zone' signs at our borders. Get rid of our nukes and place signs all around America, it's worked so well for our schools. I'm sure it'll work just as well for our Nation don't you agree? Same principle.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

zack6736 said:


> Coming soon... 'Nuke Free Zone' signs at our borders. Get rid of our nukes and place signs all around America, it's worked so well for our schools. I'm sure it'll work just as well for our Nation don't you agree? Same principle.


Why stop there? Why not institute "No Robbery Zones" at liquor stores and banks? Dress our kids with underpants that say "No Molesting Zone"? Put signs outside of bars and pubs stating "No DWI Zone"?

Shucks. Trump won't need to build the wall. All he needs is "No Alien Zone" signs at the border. Helluva lot cheaper!!!!!


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

If more guns was the answer, America wouldn't be the country with the most school shootings.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

healthyprepper said:


> If more guns was the answer, America wouldn't be the country with the most school shootings.


:vs_lol: Gotta go back to work ...... have at it boys!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

healthyprepper said:


> If more guns was the answer, America wouldn't be the country with the most school shootings.


So when there's a shooting in a gun-free zone like a school, you're not gonna call the cops (who, amazingly, _show up with more guns_)? You're gonna walk in and show the active shooter a piece of paper that has the law written on it saying he can't have a gun there?

Great idea. We know who to call next time. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So when there's a shooting in a gun-free zone like a school, you're not gonna call the cops (who, amazingly, _show up with more guns_)? You're gonna walk in and show the active shooter a piece of paper that has the law written on it saying he can't have a gun there?
> 
> Great idea. We know who to call next time. Let us know how it works out.


No clue how this relates to what I said? I didn't mention gun-free zones at all.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So when there's a shooting in a gun-free zone like a school, you're not gonna call the cops (who, amazingly, _show up with more guns_)? You're gonna walk in and show the active shooter a piece of paper that has the law written on it saying he can't have a gun there?
> 
> Great idea. We know who to call next time. Let us know how it works out.


Do Not Feed The Trolls...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Do Not Feed The Trolls...


Forgive me. I have sinned. It won't happen again.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

healthyprepper said:


> If more guns was the answer, America wouldn't be the country with the most school shootings.


Huh.

Not to mention if guns created safety, we'd be one of the safest nations in the world...


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> That's pretty funny. It implies that Mexico has sanctuary cities.
> 
> We have sanctuary cities precisely because we're American, not Mexican.
> 
> Your knees frequently amuse me. Do carry on.


You are dumb bro.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Huh.
> 
> Not to mention if guns created safety, we'd be one of the safest nations in the world...


Dumb....bro


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Having seen firsthand the depth of intelligence the people on his other favorite forum have, I understand why JAMMITUPHIS6 is such a prick. He's never been trained to function around humans.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Arming the teachers will work in some area and not so well in others. In rural areas like where we are, the deputies are quite a ways away, the SRO is on his or her own for at least 5-6 minutes. I would recommend that the teachers that are trained to carry have something like a distinctive colored hat or pin or something with the gun so when they go for their gun the hat is there to put on to identify themselves as a good guy to the LEO's...JM2C


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

redhawk said:


> .............. I would recommend that the teachers that are trained to carry have something like a distinctive colored hat or pin or something with the gun so when they go for their gun the hat is there to put on to identify themselves as a good guy to the LEO's...JM2C


That will defeat the purpose altogether. It will put a huge target on that person and turn them into the recipient of the first round fired.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Speaking with my niece, a far better, effective use of scarce resources would be real doors and real locks. She has to leave her classroom to lock the door.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That will defeat the purpose altogether. It will put a huge target on that person and turn them into the recipient of the first round fired.


I have the impression that the teacher would not get their gun and identifying object out until the incident began. I understand your viewpoint, my concern is with the LEO's identifying the good guys with a gun versus the bad guy with a gun.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

One item I would like to see in schools is door locking systems. All schools are built to different specs and costs.
Here is an item for teachers to use, to lock the doors securely.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The issues with locks (according to my niece, who has, rather revoltingly, been trained in what to do with her students during an active shooter lockdown) are that students (K-6, in this case) can't be able to lock staff out of a classroom, therefore the current doors can only be locked from the outside, and they must be panic proof. Which makes no sense to me.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Lock the doors with a key inside and out, but that violates fire ordinances.

We can make ourselves safe to the point we are unsafe.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Arm the staff and pay them extra wages, and set up a protocol, for shooting and killing, any gunman that enter the school.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> Arm the staff and pay them extra wages, and set up a protocol, for shooting and killing, any gunman that enter the school.


Yeah, that's where you run into the argument that a better use for the money is school supplies.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Yeah, that's where you run into the argument that a better use for the money is school supplies.


OK, let them posit that as an argument, and then they will be torn to pieces by furious parents. Any father, or admin that would say, "We need more pencils and paper!", over, "We need to stop the bastards."; should be strung up. And with any luck, they would be, simply by using words and anger.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

There's where you run into trouble. "Stopping the bastards" is very different from "spending a bunch of money to arm teachers who don't shoot".


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Mayne reignite the Troops to Teachers program, ensure they have combat CQB experience.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

He'll go where his target is. The last shooter was not deterred by the fact that there was an armed SRO on duty.

Sorry, doesn't work.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> He'll go where his target is. The last shooter was not deterred by the fact that there was an armed SRO on duty.
> 
> Sorry, doesn't work.


He did pull the fire alarm, so he knew SRO may be outside directing traffic of kids n staff? He may be smarter than we think too...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

My point was that he had a reason for going there, and the fact that there was at least one trained gun there didn't deter him.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> My point was that he had a reason for going there, and the fact that there was at least one trained gun there didn't deter him.


If the nightly news showed the video of the school shooter gagging in a pool of their own blood with three in the chest I bet that'd deter most of 'em.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So, today it was reported that a teacher (somewhere) was locked in a closet with a gun that he had discharged.
A standoff issue.
Do not know details, it was on FOX news.

Could it be a staged event to prevent teacher arming, or a wack job teacher??


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

tango said:


> So, today it was reported that a teacher (somewhere) was locked in a closet with a gun that he had discharged.
> A standoff issue.
> Do not know details, it was on FOX news.
> 
> Could it be a staged event to prevent teacher arming, or a wack job teacher??


Would not put it past DEMS deep state.
I would love to see teachers accounts and lawyer provisions..


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> If the nightly news showed the video of the school shooter gagging in a pool of their own blood with three in the chest I bet that'd deter most of 'em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I bet it wouldn't.

One of the things youth is brilliant at is "it won't happen to me".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is to all you parents of children in schools that are designated as Gun Free Zones and are run by socialist libtards;

If you do not get your children out of these schools and find a Private School that has a real policy of protecting their students, then its on you. It is your responsibility as a parent to protect your children, not the government's.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

It drives me crazy all they want to do is ban guns. The problem isn't guns, guns are just the vehicle. Someone can do the same thing just as easily with a coke bottle filled with gasoline or any number of other things. Stop accessibility!

To me it's pretty simple it seems most schools issue a badge for the kids in school. Add maglocks on all of the doors. Add RFID to the badge and have everyone scan into the school. If there is anyone on campus to cause harm, have someone in the office hit a button and all of doors are locked and only able to open from the inside. This is a very common practice in business.

How do you pay for it? Eliminate one of the many layers of administration.


----------

